# A hard disk problem is preventing windows from starting



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

My friend's computer is showing this error: "A hard disk problem is preventing windows from starting"
I've attached a photo. I know it's Windows 7. Not sure what to do next & would appreciate any help or suggestions you might have. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech Support Guy
2. What does diagnostic and repair details show please


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for replying. Here's 3 pics I took as I scrolled down the screen.


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Pic 3


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Looks like only 1 pic got here. Did it say the repair succeeded ?

EDIT : Never mind, I scrolled down and saw the other 2 !

For a '2nd opinion' you could test the hard drive with this :- http://www.megaleecher.net/Seagate_SeaTools_For_DOS_Bootable_USB_Maker_Kit#axzz3HUxUgn5t
Run both the short and long tests.

To boot from the Usb stick you may have to set Usb as the 1st boot device in the Bios or there may be an F key you can press to get a boot menu, it should say which key at the bottom of the screen just after you switch the computer on.

You can use a CD instead by burning the ISO file using a free program like ImgBurn, don't just copy the ISO onto the disk it must be burnt as an 'image', if you install ImgBurn you can probably just right-click the ISO and select 'Burn with ImgBurn'.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU may and it is slight chance be able to achieve a chkdsk by keying F8 immediately after the post screen
On the F8 menu
If you have the option Repair your computer see here

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...ns#what-are-system-recovery-options=windows-7

select that and then command prompt
If you do get a prompt it will be a cmd prompt
with the 
X:/Sources
change to C
by typing
C:
press enter
as the X is merely a ramdrive so it is no use running chkdsk on X
If you then get the prompt C:/
type
chkdsk /r

key enter

if a message appears asking if you wish to continue agree the message

If the state of the drive is so bad that we cannot get that to run OR you do not get the options on F8 then you will have to continue with the suggestion by my colleague


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi there, here's what I've done so far (hopefully I haven't made it worse) 
Pressing F8 wasn't working. I found some info that came with the computer from Acer that said to press Alt + F10 for acer eRecovery management
This gave me 2 choices:
1.Restore to factory settings & lose anything not backed up 
2. Reinstall windows & all my documents/photos would be moved to a c:\backup folder

I chose #2, which started then gave me this error that I will attach


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

When I pressed ok on that error the computer restarted and appeared to be reinstalling windows, until I got this error that I will attach


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Then when the computer restarted again F8 brought me to the choices of save mode or normal


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Choosing save mode freezes at please wait


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

Choosing to run windows normally gives me this blue screen error (scary) 
Do you have anymore suggestions? I don't see the option for system repair. I didn't try the restore to factory defaults option in case there was a chance of getting some pictures off the hard drive first. But if you think it's beyond that point I could try that or maybe I should break down & pay someone to have a look at it. Let me know what you think


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*It will I think not work but try Last Known Good*
If you have another computer running Windows 7 not necessarily of the same version but it must be the same 32 bit or 64 bit on THAT other computer make a repair CD that is Control Panel - Backup and Restore - create System Repair disc on left pane
Insert CD and then on this computer - with the disc in - boot from the CD and see if the repair disc offers the option
Repair Your Computer
as shown on the link I provided
If so select that and then cmd prompt
post back if you get that far

Without being able to get to some manner of repair option we are not going very far

The best I can do for you is possibly to provide you with the way to recover data - your pictures etc. before you try the restore to defaults

There is ONE other possible way forward
What please is the Windows 7 version on this computer it should be on a label on the base of the laptop or underneath the battery
DO NOT post it on here - but on that label can you also read the product key


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

I backed up my pics & documents. Then I did the chkdsk. It said some file record segments are unreadable as you can see in the pic. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you please be a little more descriptive as all I have to work with is what you tell me
HOW please have you run the chkdsk and which chkdsk have you run 
chkdsk /r


and from where please


re the posted image - cannot read
it looks as though the hard drive is failing
I will know better when you reply with the details requested


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

I made the windows repair disc like you suggested. From the command prompt I ran the chkdsk c: /r
"File record segment xxxxxx is unreadable." is repeated a lot if you can see the photo. Do you think the hard drive needs replaced?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes on all the evidence available it is failing

refer to post 6 and run seagate for dos
that will provide you with additional confirmation

To make the CD
BurnCDCC is easy to use and smaller than ImgBurn
https://www.terabyteunlimited.com/downloads-free-software.htm

the free one

and Seagate for dos may be downloaded direct from Seagate
http://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/downloads/item/seatools-dos-master/


----------



## DreaMarleen (Oct 28, 2014)

I ran the Seagate for DOS like you suggested. I got "the SMART has been tripped" before the tests even ran. This meant nothing to me, but the Seagate website said this "If SMART has been tripped, then there is no need to run a test. The drive should be replaced."

So the hard drive need replaced. Is that something that you think should be done buy a professional or maybe something I could do myself after watching a few youtube videos?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Post the make and full model of the computer please if it branded eg Dell etc
and then I will be better able to advise you as to the replacement of the hard drive


----------

